

Google deletes anti-oil videos from YouTube - chatman
http://priceofoil.org/2013/08/28/youtube-sides-big-oil/

======
quaunaut
As much as I'd love to see Shell and many other oil companies get a huge
downsizing, this is some pretty onerous lying.

Google didn't "censor" anything, they complied with a DMCA request to take
down the videos. It isn't because it's anti-oil, it's because it's copyrighted
material.

There's a fair argument to be made about how idiotic the DMCA is, but shits
the law in Google's world.

~~~
loup-vaillant
Still, it does points to a fundamental flaw of centralized services such as
YouTube.

If people had symmetric bandwidth to begin with, had their own web site, and
distributed their bigger files (such as videos) through a a peer-to-peer
publication protocol (such as bit-torrent), then things such as DMCA would
cause no problem.

Now, we would still need aggregators and search engines. But those only point
the way, which is even harder to prevent.

~~~
anxiousest
Distributed systems aren't immune to DMCA takedowns:
[http://www.chillingeffects.org](http://www.chillingeffects.org)

~~~
loup-vaillant
Of course not. But they're still much more _resilient_.

------
sbarre
Sigh.. while I actually support what Greenpeace did here, were the clips from
the official broadcast (which makes it understandable that they got pulled) or
was it someone's original footage (which would be less ok).

~~~
simias
It does look like a massive bait, I can't imagine why google would have pulled
these videos if it were not for licensing issues or similar. I don't buy the
massive pro-oil conspiracy TFA hints at.

------
kevando
> The fact that the video has been taken down only makes more people want to
> watch it.

------
daraul
I was disappointed this wasn't a Newsmax link.

------
hnha
blah blah blah. YouTube gives the channel owner a reason when videos are
removed. What was the reason here?

~~~
TheCraiggers
Probably something completely rational, and thus not facilitative of
attention-grabbing headlines.

------
ZoF
Haha, the fact that there was a second banner and they were put up in this
manner makes this 100x better than a single one would have.

Here[1] is the link directly to the video/gp page

[1][http://www.greenpeace.org.uk/blog/climate/banned-video-
our-s...](http://www.greenpeace.org.uk/blog/climate/banned-video-our-shell-
belgian-grand-prix-protest-20130827)

